# TODAY ON RO!



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 15, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!*

[/align]




[align=left]Please remember BunBun, Drewand Dusty in your thoughts today, as this would be their 1st Birthday. Rest in sweet peace sweethearts. (Peg and Rosie, you are in our thoughts and prayers.):rainbow:ink iris:
[/align]


[align=left]:grouphug
[/align]



[align=left]Continue to pray for Macey as she has a diagnosed UTI and is on meds now. Hope she gets better and soon.[/align]

[align=left]Hayley411buns:


[/align]

[align=left]*http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=33052&forum_id=8*
[/align]

[align=left]
[/align]

[align=left]Also, Tallulah, who may need more testing.Thank You Randy for your advice!


[/align]



[align=left]And poor Ben who has Fybroid Carcinoma.[/align]



[align=left]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32893&forum_id=16[/align]

[align=left]One last thing, it's Lily and Pernod's Birthday today!:bunnydance: Happy Birthday!:bouquet:[/align]




[align=left]Want to thank all the Sponsors that helped out the forum! We will be forever endearing to you. Thank you so much! :bunnydance: :thanks:[/align]

[align=left]Make sure you check out the blogs too![/align]

[align=left]Have a great day, and weekend upcoming![/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 15, 2008)

Thank you so so much for the mention, Crystal...it's so nice to see them not being forgotten...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for helping us, Crystal! 

I hope everyone has a great day - I'm thinking of all of you


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 15, 2008)

:headflick:HAPPY 5th GOTCHA DAY PERNOD!



I love you, Sweet P. Hopefully, things will get settled soon.

Lotsa love, Mommy, Daddy, Shadow (and Perry R.I.P.)


----------



## myLoki (Feb 15, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY BEAUTIFUL BRAT!

LUV YA LUV YA LUV YA!:biggrin2:

t.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 15, 2008)

[align=center]*:running bunny[shadow=aqua]HAPPY GOTCHA DAY PERNOD[/shadow]*[/align]
[align=center]:bunnydance:inkelepht::balloons::magicwand:arty::bestwishes::group::bunny18:birthday[/align]
[align=left]Susan[/align]


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 16, 2008)

:bunnydance:Happy Gotcha day Pernod!:hugsquish:


----------

